# DUMBA in DUMBO, New York



## editor (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm about to slap up some pics from a night there but am trying to find out if it's closed yet.

Anyone know? Anyone go?

It was the closest thing to Cooltan I've ever found in the States!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Jasonfb/Dumba


----------



## septic tank (Jan 18, 2007)

*Not sure, but I think so*

I got an invite to a farewell solstice party a month back, so I assume they're shuttered by now. Incidentally, this, apparently, was part of their landlord's petition to the court:

"The court can see that these people operate parties
under a business
name D.U.M.B.A. COLLECTIVE.
These are run almost every weekend and people pay to
get into the
parties. The court can see that
the sex offered is deviate sex, i.e. Lesbian and/or
Gay. When they are
running their parties they
have tremondous (sic) loudspeakers that you can almost
hear all over
Brooklyn and these parties
run almost to dawn. After the party on Monday morning
you can see loads of empty beer bottles that
is (sic) left over by them. I cannot say that they are
running a house of
prostitution because I
personally did NOT see such activiity. However, the
advertising they do
can certainly lead one to
such conclusions."​
Deviate sex? Prostitution? Their parties were certainly loud, drunken, disorderly and naughtily-themed, and I'm sure their landlord would have lots of grounds on which to give them a hard time, but this dirtbag is basically asking the court to evict them because they're BIG GAY FRUITY QUEERS! And, you know, therefore "operating a house of prostitution!" 

I can't quite believe this is New York City, 2007 and not Podunk, Alabama, 1957. And I can't quite believe this didn't kick up a bigger stink around these parts.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2007)

Blimey. Shame to see the venue go. It's where Le Tigre played their first gig!

I'll post up my photo report tonight - and you're in it!


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's my photo report: Dumba in Dumbo, Dec 2006


----------



## septic tank (Jan 19, 2007)

*Great stuff, Mike*

I'm still trying to ascertain whether Dumba is indeed dead. They have a Jan. 27 event up on their Myspace page. Fingers crossed, though I think the fix is in. That said, even in post-Giuliani, suburbanized and Disneyfied New York, with Manhattan thoroughly ransacked and the upscale hordes pushing ever deeper into the outer boroughs, evictions can take a looong time. Thank Dog for that. Every day is a few hundred (maybe thousand) out of that landlord's pocketses.


----------



## D (Jan 20, 2007)

Jasonfb, incidentally, is an old friend of mine.

 

Y'all should go see Shortbus if you haven't already (has it been released in the UK?).


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 20, 2007)

tis ok to fly long haul if it's to new york.

fact.

carbon footprint?? what carbo effing footprint!!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> tis ok to fly long haul if it's to new york.
> 
> fact.
> 
> carbon footprint?? what carbo effing footprint!!!!


Is there a point here?

(Assuming this is dolly's gal posting and not her 'entertaining' boyfriend).


----------

